#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Макароны

## Акулина

Просто и вкусно - готовим макароны.
Макароны с овощной поджаркой

Отличный способ разнообразить обычные вареные макароны - приготовить макароны с овощной поджаркой.
Продукты 
(на 6 порций)
Макароны - 250 г
Лук репчатый - 2 шт.
Морковь - 2 шт.
Томат-паста (или кетчуп) - 1 ст. ложка
Зелень петрушки - 2 веточки
Масло растительное - 3 ст. ложки
Соль - 1 ч. ложка
Перец черный молотый - 0,25 ч. ложки

Подготовить продукты для макарон с поджаркой.
Как приготовить макароны с поджаркой из овощей:

Вскипятить 1,5-2 л воды, посолить.
Всыпать макароны, перемешать, довести до кипения. Накрыть крышкой, уменьшить огонь. Макароны отварить в подсоленной воде (10 минут). (Время варки макарон зависит от сорта, поэтому рекомендовано варить макароны согласно инструкции на упаковке.)
Готовые макароны откинуть на сито, чтобы стекла вода.
Приготовить поджарку из овощей для макарон. Лук очистить, вымыть, мелко нарезать.
Морковь очистить, вымыть, натереть на крупной терке.
На сковороде разогреть масло, выложить овощи. Морковь и лук жарить на сковороде в растительном масле 5 минут на среднем огне, помешивая.
В овощную поджарку для макарон добавить кетчуп или томатную пасту, посолить, поперчить, перемешать.
Смешать макароны с овощной поджаркой.
Нарезать петрушку.
Вкусные макароны с поджаркой из овощей готовы. При подаче макароны посыпать зеленью петрушки.
Приятного аппетита!

----------


## Тамсерку

Лук лишний

----------

